# latest drawing--not a horse...



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

but still four legs apiece and furry.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

So pretty. You really did capture a moment in that drawing. I wish I had talent


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats amazing !


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

O wow toadflax-that's stunning-as per usual =)


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, you guys. It was a bit of a time hog and I am very glad it's done, something much simpler slated for next.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Holy goodness! If i didnt know off the bat it was a drawing i would have thought it was a picture. Thats awsome!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy cow thats AWESOME!!!! I don't even want to know how much time you spent on that drawing (yes I do...lol). I love love love how you do backgrounds. They really enhance a drawing so much more than blank space, something I am really going to have to train myself to do. I am working on a dog commission myself and so far it is turning out to be one of my best dog drawings ever, quite possibly one of my best drawings period. I my main focus is to take my time and as soon as I start to feel rushed, I just put the pencil down and if I still want to draw without the pressure of the commission, I just doodle something for fun. I was going to post it as my "art journal" thread, but it's for someone who frequents this forum and I don't want to spoil the surprise.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Ohh, can't wait to see it, Liz-!
This drawing took more hours than I care to admit--I once mentioned working on one square inch for about three hours, that was the little light brown doggie's head. Honestly I was just about sick of it by the time it was 3/4 done, but what can you do. So a rough guesstimate would be 60 hours at least. 
I'm sure it's a good idea for you to push yourself to a) tackle more complexity in backgrounds, it'll make you that much more versatile of an artist; and b) to slow down a bit, just so you're working from a more relaxed place as you describe it, although your work certainly doesn't seem to be suffering for all that you're so fast.
You know too, backgrounds sort of shift the atmosphere of a drawing from portraiture to more of what I think of as telling the briefest snatch of a story. That's not necessarily appropriate for a commission piece, of course--especially since in my case it means either charge $6000 dollars or work for 50 cents an hour....

Paintsrule, thanks for the kind words, and 'Holy Goodness' is an expression I'm going to tuck away in my pocket to pull out for future use.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Amazing toadflax!! This one is very different to ones I've seen of your's previously, very much more realistic, I love it!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, Kayty, I've been wondering where you got off to-! 
This is a more typical style for me actually, the sort of thing I was doing before I stumbled across the Horse Forum and tried out more portrait-like work. Also I had been trying to work faster, and that approach was once again abandoned for this drawing. I can't get over Liz and her 5 Hour Wonders. .


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is gorgeous! What medium did you use?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks horseluver--it's a pencil drawing, mostly B and HB. The scan changed it more than I like, here's a photo that is a lot more accurate so you can see it actually is pencil.


----------

